# SRRV: Upgrading from SMILE to CLASSIC - possible?



## t1dbkk (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm planning to get the SRRV classic (50k) as eventually want to get some real estate - money will be tight at the time of application so I will start with the smile (20k deposit at my age).

Is it possible, and easy, to upgrade from the Smile to the Classic? Anyone knows the steps?

Thank you


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't quite understand the premise of your question, I think that you believe that a SRRV classisc allows you to buy real estate. This is not the case.

You can convert the deposit from the smile or classic to pay for a condo or a long term lease (25 years).

There is no way as a foreigner you can own land here, unless you inherit it from your spouse, it is enshrined in the constitution. 

I believe that to change from one class of SRRV to another you need to reapply paying the USD 1,400 fee all over again but I may be wrong.


----------

